# ***HOYT DEFIANT BOW GIVEAWAY*** by 60X Custom Strings



## BillieGatesq (Sep 16, 2016)

60X Custom Strings will be running a bow giveaway for the month of February. We will be giving away a Hoyt Defiant that includes sight, rest and stabilizer.

To Enter is simple: 
1) Visit https://www.60xcustomstrings.com/giveaway
2) Click on the bow giveaway picture
3) Submit the entry form
4) Reply to this post that you have entered

winner will be drawn at random on March 1st and notified by email


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Entered


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

Entered!!!


----------



## Bowhunter50 (Oct 14, 2014)

Entered!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Entered but it never asked for my email address


----------



## BillieGatesq (Sep 16, 2016)

If you entered with your facebook account it will sign you up with the email you use to log into facebook. Keep an eye on that email just in case you win!


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Entered


----------



## widget22 (Mar 10, 2016)

Entered!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

entered


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Well, entered. You miss 100% of the shots you don't take.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Entered


----------



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

Entered


----------



## SX3 (Jun 3, 2014)

entered


----------



## Chuckmclean (Nov 10, 2016)

Entered


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Entered


----------



## Calvinjferguson (Jul 22, 2013)

*bow give away*

Entered. Thanks


----------



## ottadad (Aug 28, 2014)

entered


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

entered


----------



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

I entered!!


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Entered


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

Entered


crossing my arrows for luck


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

entered


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Entered


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm in. 
Can it be a southpaw bow. 8)


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Entered


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Entered Thanks!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Entered


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Entered


----------



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

Entered


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Entered. Thank you for the opportunity to enter. Looking forward to shooting my new Defiant.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Entered!


----------



## Hunt2Eat (Feb 13, 2017)

Entered


----------



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

Entered!


----------



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

Entered


----------



## Winglish (Mar 28, 2015)

Entered

If I win I will feel obligated to shoot something and I never successfully shoot things with my bow. -O,-


----------



## mooseknuckle (Feb 22, 2012)

Entered. Thanks for giving me hope for a few weeks


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Entered


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

entered


----------



## fullcurl (Feb 24, 2017)

*Entered!*

I Entered!


----------



## waterfowlwhacker (Aug 13, 2016)

entered


----------



## DUSTY NOGGIN (Feb 27, 2017)

all day every day -- entered


----------



## UintaYETI (Jan 9, 2017)

Entered!


----------

